

New UK Search Engine looks promising - nootopian
http://www.techmilk.com/move-over-powerset-this-new-search-engine-kicks-ass.html

======
nootopian
Speaking as an adwords advertiser here in the UK where the big G has 80%+ of
the market (if you include aol) I welcome some competition

------
itrends
Funky! :) Going to grab a beta account and test the hell out of it!

